# Pedal repair people around Edmonton?



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi guys. 

As the title says, anyone know of any pedal repair dudes in Edmonton?? Would consider shipping within Canada on recommendation from this board.

Thanks:smilie_flagge17:

Jim


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't know any in Edmonton, but if you're willing to ship, Greg at Solid Gold can fix just about anything:

http://www.solidgoldfx.com/


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

You may want to call Edmonton Audio works. He's an electronics guy. Good Rep. had him do a once over on an amp years ago when i lived in edmonton, he did a fantastic job. 

I think this is your best bet.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Rwinder said:


> You may want to call Edmonton Audio works. He's an electronics guy. Good Rep. had him do a once over on an amp years ago when i lived in edmonton, he did a fantastic job.
> 
> I think this is your best bet.


I don't know if Lindsay works on pedals or not. He *is* a very very good tech, but just know that the job will a) take forever and b) be expensive.

It's not a knock, he's my #1 go to guy for all my amp work. But his high quality work comes with a price, and he's usually backed up a month to 2 months.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

Looks like I might have to give Solid Gold a try unless there is someone else other than EA in Edmonton.

Jim


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I too (like a previous post had mentioned) highly recommend Greg at www.solidgoldfx.com . I have not had a pedal fixed by him, but he did a bunch of mods on a wah pedal of mine a couple of years back. Hands down the best wah I have ever played! Great guy to boot too.


----------

